# international 340 utility



## wayne dunn (Apr 10, 2010)

I have a international 340 utilty tractor non power steering. The ball bearings came out the bottm of the steering box, does anyone have info on how to reassemble and where I might find the neccassary parts to reassemble. I have all the ball bearings.


----------



## dj54 (May 14, 2009)

I went to Case/IH parts site and looked up your steering mechanism. From what I saw in the exploded view of the steering box, if you had ball bearings come out the bottom, you've got serious problems. That is a caged ball bearing, unless I missed something.

Here is the link to Case/IH if your not familiar with it. Case IH Agricultural Equipment

When the page comes up, look at the top of the page where it says "parts & service" put your cursor on that. below will appear another menu. Click on "search for parts". On the next page, look in the paragraph at top left. Look down and see the "right here" in red. When the next page appears, type in your model number in the box, beside model.

Then choose your particular tractor, gas or diesel.
Scroll down to "steering mechanism". It will give an exploded view of the steering box, and associated parts. Below that will be a complete parts description, and part numbers.

An I&T brand, repair manual will probably show you what you need to know. You may luck out and find an original Blue Ribbon Service manual on ebay also. I&T manuals are just OK in my opinion. They leave out a lot of thongs. Where as the Blue Ribbon manuals pretty well walk you through whatever..

I checked, and Case/IH only has an operator's manual still available. So if you want a service manual, you'll have to search online.

Hope this helps....


----------



## tough451 (Mar 28, 2010)

Find your nearest Case IH dealer and I bet that between the parts guys and the head mechanic they will put you on a path to repair and if not talk to a salesmen about a newer one.


----------

